# Rex Vs. Mini Rex



## Jenk (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm curious about two things regarding thesebreeds:

*1) *Is the Rex known to have a better health record that the Mini Rex (or are both breeds very much inbred and sufferers of stasis issues)?

*2) *Being a larger breed, is the Rex generally more laidback than the Mini Rex? (Or do they share certain behavioral traits?)

I'm just snoopin' for future reference.  

Jenk


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know much about the breeds in general. however, when I got my Mini-rex doe, she was calm and laidback the moment I picked her up. Most rabbits would be affraid, and freeze around a new person. She warmed up like I had known her for awhile.


----------



## Jenk (Nov 4, 2008)

*LedaHartwood wrote: *


> I don't know much about the breeds in general. however, when I got my Mini-rex doe, she was calm and laidback the moment I picked her up. Most rabbits would be affraid, and freeze around a new person. She warmed up like I had known her for awhile.


My two Mini Rex girls are very loving/trusting with me and my hubby, but they do distance themselves from visitors. Eventually, they start to get closer to them but don't allow themselves to be petted by others.

Both of my girls have chronic digestive issues (i.e., megacolon and stasis symptoms); I'm wondering if the full-sized Rex has similar issues--or if they're less in-bred and, thus, don't usually suffer from such health conditions.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 4, 2008)

I have one mini rex named Flynn. HE is very young and hyper-- just bursting with energy. He's also not very affectionate. He's friendly and curious, but doesn't like being held at all. He only accepts pets on HIS terms, which isn't very often.
I met a lot of standard rexes at the breeder's house, and they were very laid back and not as nervous as the mini rexes.
Since they are a larger breed, they probably don't live quite as long as mini rexes. Smaller breeds always live longer than smaller breeds.


----------



## Becca (Nov 4, 2008)

I always wondered the difference between Mini Rex and Rex :?


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 4, 2008)

My first rabbit was a standard Rex, and she was the most loving, friendly, intelligent bun you could wish for. She got along with everyone, and it was through her that I got to love bunnies (all breeds/types) so much 

Jan


----------



## Becca (Nov 4, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> My first rabbit was a standard Rex, and she was the most loving, friendly, intelligent bun you could wish for. She got along with everyone, and it was through her that I got to love bunnies (all breeds/types) so much
> 
> Jan


Awwh thats so sweet :inlove:


----------



## Jenk (Nov 4, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> My first rabbit was a standard Rex, and she was the most loving, friendly, intelligent bun you could wish for. She got along with everyone, and it was through her that I got to love bunnies (all breeds/types) so much


_Eeeeek_...I did _not_ just read that. _*Repeats to self: "I cannot have a fourth bun; I_cannot_ havea fourth bun...."_

My hubby has a soft spot for thefull-sized castor Rex; unlike me, he's able to say _no_ (i.e., to remain logical about what's best). 

Perhaps someday down the line, we'll have the space/time/funds to welcome a full-sized Rex into our home. For now, we've plenty o' fluff-and-love to keep us busy.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 4, 2008)

I've got a beautiful girl for you. Meet Jelly Bean:







http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12142935

She is the sweetest rabbit and is absolutely stunning! Very tidy and good with her litterbox too.


----------



## Jenk (Nov 4, 2008)

Thankfully (for me), Jelly Bean is in FL. Distance makes saying _no_ a bit easier.... Still, I've no doubt that a Rex as beautiful andsweet as Jelly Bean will find herself a stellar home; she deserves one....They _all _do....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't know the differences but I have a friend from another forum who has a standard and he is a lot like Bo who is a mini.

Now, Bo is a big lovebug in some ways (with me, loves petted held, etc.) but can bite. 

Bo HATES strangers. He will try to jump across the room if he sees me and someone is trying to hold him.


----------



## paul2641 (Nov 4, 2008)

The next rabbits I'm getting are mini rexs.I don't think there's much differance becca apart from size.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 4, 2008)

I really don't know any diffrences apart from size. However I think the Mini Rex are a bit more calmer and sweeter. Smaller rabbits tend to be more loveable, calmer, etc. I only have Mini Rex though so don't quote me for sure.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 4, 2008)

I've never owned a Rex, and my experience with mini-Rex is very limited. I owned a very young mini-Rex a couple of years ago; unfortunately he died within two weeks...a gift from my niece and nephew, he came from a pet shop that didn't have a great reputation with animals, and as it turned out, he was ill. 

For the brief time that I had Lucky, he brought enormous joy into the house. He followed me around constantly; when I'd wake in the morning and let him out he would climb up on my foot and wait for me to pick him up. He loved all of the other animals and would follow them as well, despite even my smallest cat towering over him. He loved to be held and he loved to cuddle and give kisses. He was one of the sweetest rabbits I've ever met.

This was my little mini-Rex, Lucky:






It's funny, because lately I've had the urge to get another mini-Rex. Then the other day I see the pics of Jess_sully's Flynn and my heart just melted. And of course the urge became even stronger. (Of course it's all Flynn's fault; he's just too adorable for words! ) 

Anyway, I would be curious to see if there are many differences between the mini's and the full Rexes too, and the general traits of the two.


----------



## Jenk (Nov 4, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> ...I think the Mini Rex are a bit more calmer and sweeter. Smaller rabbits tend to be more loveable, calmer, etc. I only have Mini Rex though so don't quote me for sure.


In my experience (and from reading about other people's rabbits), smaller rabbits tend to be more hyper; larger rabbits tend to be more laidback. (Kind of the way that it tends to be with dogs, but there are always exceptions, I'm sure.)

My Mini Rexes weigh 3.25 lbs. and 4.25 lbs., respectively. MyCali boy now weighs 8 lbs.While he still has some baby energy (he's about 7-8 mos. old), he's _much_ more calm than my girls. All three bunners will lie still formassages, pets and kisses; but our big boy definitely sits still much longer for them. (I think that my"larger"Mini Rex girl, Zoe, has managed to sit still for 10 minutesfor a massage--a record time for her. )


----------



## tiabia0 (Nov 4, 2008)

>



What a cutie! I've had 5 rabbits so far the past 7-8 years, three of them have been mini rex's. The first two ended up with statis problems and died around the age of 2. They were both EXTREMELY loving, cuddly and kind. I had a dutch that lived to be 5.5 and right now I have a mini lop (1 yr old) and a mini rex (2 yr old). They are both decently sweet but less interested in me ever since I bonded them:grumpy: but they definitely like me more than anyone else in the house. The weird thing with my mini rex is she does NOT like my brother and jumps at him randomly when he walks near her, same with my boyfriend but not as often. I don't see many standard rex's around my area often.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Nov 4, 2008)

My first rabbit was a rex-mix doe. She became aggresive after being domonation humped by my mother's rabbit. She boxed at me, but never bit. Of course, she was a petstore rabbit. And this pet store had kittens and pups from mills and the like. I can only image what kind of person their rabbit supplier was.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 5, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> I really don't know any diffrences apart from size. However I think the Mini Rex are a bit more calmer and sweeter. Smaller rabbits tend to be more loveable, calmer, etc. I only have Mini Rex though so don't quote me for sure.


Nope-the calmest rabbits I have ever met, and I have been around a lot of different breeds, are the Flemish Giants. It's just like with dogs, the little ones are bouncy, the big ones are laid back.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Bo HATES strangers. He will try to jump across the room if he sees me and someone is trying to hold him.



Ha ha - Millie is like that too (and she is a standard, albeit a little small due to her being the runt of her litter). I've lost count of the amount of times she has jumped away from a vet _into _my arms!

She is very loyal to me and although will get on happily with rabbit-experienced people, if some rabbit novice tries to pet her or pick her up then she will kick off! Mostly because people always try to pet her ears or head, which anybody that knows Millie will know is a _serious _no go area. She hates being petted there, always has. However if you know her special little quirks then she is a little angel!


----------

